# How bout some Buckboard. Finished. qview



## wutang (Feb 4, 2009)

Made some buckboard bacon. It got finished while the site was having trouble so I never posted the finished pics. Since the entire thread was lost I will repost it all here. 
Buckboard kit and a pork butt







Deboned and trim excess fat.






Rubbed thoroughly with the cure.






The next few pics are when I flipped it over after 5 days. You can see quite a bit of liquid accumulating in the bag.


















After 10 days I took it out and soaked it for 2 hours per the cure instructions






And then let it dry for about an hour at room temp.






More pics in the next post......


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 4, 2009)

Textbook so far, looking forward to more!


----------



## wutang (Feb 4, 2009)

It went in the smoker for 45 minutes at 150 deg. Then at 200 degrees until internal temp of 140. I used RO and apple wood.












The buckboard gave me an excuse to get a new toy!






A few of the slices.






A bacon mountain






Frying some up for BLTs






Yummmy. It came out great.






I froze the rest in 1/2 lb packages and have already used some for abts and a buckboard pasta carbonara-sorry no pics of that. Thanks for checking the qview.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 4, 2009)

Fark, Kroger's got butts on sale for .99. Now i gotta go shopping tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Outstanding!


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well done...looks great.  You also answered my question about what to do with the pork butt I have sitting in my freezer.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## hell fire grill (Feb 4, 2009)

Now thats a heap-O-bacon!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Mmmmm... Love that mountain of bacon!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks fantastic


----------



## pignit (Feb 4, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## ronp (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks great,


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 4, 2009)

How'd you like your Cabela's slicer? What'd it go for?  Thinking about getting one..

Pops Â§Â§


----------



## petesque (Feb 4, 2009)

Now thats a BLT!!!!!!!!!!!! Looked at cabelas and didn't see your slicer. Could you post info?

Pete


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice looking bacon.  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## vlap (Feb 4, 2009)

That is some seriously good looking bacon. Man I gotto use that buckboard cure I have in the pantry.


----------



## wutang (Feb 4, 2009)

I like it. It was labeled $99.99 on the display, but on sale for $69.99 with the discount taken off at the register. Nice little surprise when I went to pay. It is a good entry level slicer. Probably will be able to handle all I would ever use it for.

Here is a link to the one I bought. It was cheaper at the store than it is listed online for.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...set=ISO-8859-1


----------



## gobbledot (Feb 4, 2009)

Wished ours had them for .99.....


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great.  Probably my next project.  I think I may inject though with brine prior to dry cure rub.


----------



## dacfan (Feb 5, 2009)

The bacon looks great and that slicer looks really nice as well. How thin will it slice? I am thinking about buying a slicer but it would have to slice paper thin for prosciutto.


----------



## wutang (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know exactly how thin it gets. The manual says it maxes out at 7/8 in. The adjustable dial goes from zero to 20.  This buckboard bacon was sliced on #3. I tried a few slices on #2 and it was like I was shaving the bacon. Which would probably be ok for prociutto, though.  I would think if the meat was cold/firm enough this slicer would do paper thin slices.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dang....need a new keyboard cause of slobber! Nice job my brother!


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't imagine this - I've gone through 4 butts in the last two weeks!


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 5, 2009)

In my defense (and not to hijack the thread), I've done a bunch of butts lately and wanted to take a break from pulled pork for a bit.  Not much room in the fridge so it went to the freezer.  Time to get 'er defrosted though...


----------



## john dice (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey wutang. How do you like that meat slicer?


----------



## wutang (Feb 5, 2009)

So far so good. I have only used it this one time but I have no complaints.


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude, that looks awesome.  I gotta try it one of these days when i get some time. Sure nuff worth some points


----------



## wutang (Feb 5, 2009)

I think you will like it. The prep doesn't take too long then it just sits in the fridge for a week and a half. Thanks for the points.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 5, 2009)

nice post - just about to post something similiar :-) 
Is it cooked to a edible degree after the smoking ? 

Looks like it fried up great, my current batch of leg bacon I'm leaving un smoked/cooked. But if that cooks the same as raw I'll probably do that next time :-)


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

That is some good looking Q!!


----------



## wutang (Feb 5, 2009)

I took it to an internal temp of 140 but since it had been cured I suppose you could eat it at that point. But since you are smoking it at a little lower temp the fat isn't really rendered out. I liked it after frying it a lot. I also used it in a pasta carbonara-REALLY GOOD. I have also made abts using it-since the bacon is leaner it crisped up faster so the jalapenos still had some crunch and some heat. They were great. I am looking forward to your post.


----------



## grothe (Feb 5, 2009)

Great bacon wutang!!!
Very nicely done!


----------



## boomer01 (Feb 9, 2009)

How long did you apply smoke to the bacon?  I picked up a box of the cure/seasoning and plan on following the directions to a tee, but i just want to make sure I don't apply too much smoke.  Thanks


----------



## wutang (Feb 9, 2009)

I followed the directions as well. I use a horizontal offset smoker. I just burned Royal Oak lump charcoal for the first 45 minutes maintaining a temp of about 150. Then bumped the temp up to 200 and used apple wood chunks as needed to keep the thin blue smoke flowing until the internal temp hit 140F.  Good luck with it, I will be looking for your post.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks mighty fine. Gonna put that on my list .  Since your taking it to 140, do you think it would work with venison being there is no fat?


----------



## wutang (Feb 9, 2009)

The pork butt is much leaner than belly bacon but still has a high fat content when compared to venison. I don't have much experience with venison so I would hate to steer you the wrong direction. My only suggestion would be to try it and see how it comes out.


----------

